
As Bitcoin’s price passes $10,000, its rise seems unstoppable - rblion
https://www.economist.com/news/finance-and-economics/21731827-getting-out-such-illiquid-asset-can-be-harder-getting-bitcoins
======
tomalpha
Before every bubble bursts, there's always a widely-held view that "this time
it's different" [0]

Whether there is a bitcoin bubble[1] or not[2], and whether it's a about to
burst or not, it's definitely being said a lot.

[0] [http://uk.businessinsider.com/benedict-evans-says-there-
is-n...](http://uk.businessinsider.com/benedict-evans-says-there-is-no-bubble-
because-its-different-this-time-2015-6)

[1] [https://qz.com/1067557/robert-shiller-wrote-the-book-on-
bubb...](https://qz.com/1067557/robert-shiller-wrote-the-book-on-bubbles-he-
says-the-best-example-right-now-is-bitcoin/)

[2]
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/forbestechcouncil/2017/11/27/fi...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/forbestechcouncil/2017/11/27/five-
reasons-bitcoin-will-be-your-best-high-growth-investment-
for-2018/#7c50c98947e8)

